# What to do with the giblets?



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well there are a lot of people out there that do not like to eat the giblets from poultry, or the heart, liver and tongue from larger mammals so I had to come up with a way for people not to waste that valuable resource of vitamins and nutrition.

Now for the giblets, Heart, Liver and Gizzard, I have figured out what to do with the heart and gizzard. Cut them up and put them in your chile instead of beef.

You see, my kids would not eat any of that so I had to be creative and hide it when they were not looking. 

Should have seen the look on my daughter's face when I cooked some Mahi Mahi and told her half way through the meal she was eating Dolphin... 

I never did find a way to hide the liver but I was thinking of using that in a sausage mix.

Stews, soups, chile and sausages are the best places to hide these things from the picky eaters. It's up to you if you want to tell them after the meal is over... LOL


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Why, pickled, of course!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

look up a receipt for cajun meat pies. they have chopped up liver, sausage, spices in them. they are put into a pie crust type dough and deep fried.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Mahi Mahi is NOT dolphin, it's dolphin fish. Completely different creature.  

We don't waste giblets, we give them to the dogs.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I am well aware of that but it was fun to tease the daughter... Had to explain it to her.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> We don't waste giblets, we give them to the dogs.


We don't waste them either, we EAT them, the animals get whatever is left, if they're lucky.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Giblets are great for the gravy .

Hmmm I smell a gizzard canning thread on the horizon. .


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

I pressure cook mine and then flour and fry them. Best chicken nuggets money can buy.


----------

